# Time Warner DVR Update?



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

It looks like they did a downgrade.

http://postcards.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/08/31/time-warner-cable/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well it does make sense that you can't fast forward in Start Over. It's not a DVR feature, it's available to regular STB users as well. As long as they are watching a show with it available at least.

What I find entertaining is that the spokesman doesn't lives in Cablevision land.

The article is kind of old, but I had asked a friend about it, and he doesn't like the "upgrade" either, but he's of the mind that he just accepts what Time Warner tells him he can or can't do. He's also the type that if Time Warner set a 5gb per month or less cap, he'd accept it without complaint and just use the web less. He won't go to satellite because of the "huge ugly dish."

Time Warner needs to do a real upgrade, like put in bigger hard drives. 20 hours of HD just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Well it does make sense that you can't fast forward in Start Over. It's not a DVR feature, it's available to regular STB users as well. As long as they are watching a show with it available at least.
> 
> What I find entertaining is that the spokesman doesn't lives in Cablevision land.
> 
> ...


Talking about a huge ugly dish." how about the huge ugly bill." from rent that carp cable hardware.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> The article is kind of old, but I had asked a friend about it, and he doesn't like the "upgrade" either, but he's of the mind that he just accepts what Time Warner tells him he can or can't do. He's also the type that if Time Warner set a 5gb per month or less cap, he'd accept it without complaint and just use the web less.


Sounds like the perfect TWC customer. I couldn't take any more of their "Our way or the highway" and I've found the highway much more to my liking. DIRECTV treats me like they appreciate my patronage.


----------



## Moosestache (Dec 7, 2009)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Talking about a huge ugly dish." how about the huge ugly bill." from rent that carp cable hardware.


To be fair to TW, I have done extensive comparisons for my own situation. I currently have TW. What I have found is after the initial year of reduced bills from Directv, I would save about oh $15 a month. Which is a savings, but on a $200 bill not that much. If something breaks they fix it and the service usually works. I also don't have to put any money down to get the equipment in the first place, and if they ever upgrade stuff, which isn't very often, they will replace my old stuff for free.

Now all that being said, $15 is $15 and it seems many more people are happier with Directv than TW, and I am pretty sure I am going to switch, YAY NFL NETWORK!!!!, but some people on here really slam TW, and I guess I'm not seeing the huge difference.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Moosestache said:


> To be fair to TW, I have done extensive comparisons for my own situation. I currently have TW. What I have found is after the initial year of reduced bills from Directv, I would save about oh $15 a month. Which is a savings, but on a $200 bill not that much. If something breaks they fix it and the service usually works. I also don't have to put any money down to get the equipment in the first place, and if they ever upgrade stuff, which isn't very often, they will replace my old stuff for free.
> 
> Now all that being said, $15 is $15 and it seems many more people are happier with Directv than TW, and I am pretty sure I am going to switch, YAY NFL NETWORK!!!!, but some people on here really slam TW, and I guess I'm not seeing the huge difference.


I think part of it depends on what part of the country. Some TW areas have a lot of HD, others very few. And like I said, around here, they have never upgraded the HD hardware itself, and not much in the way of software features.

I admit, some of my animosity towards them is their advertising. Some say DirecTV is misleading, but I've seen TW ads that say their Roadrunner is faster than DSL because the cable is thicker than a phone cord among other things.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

PCampbell said:


> It looks like they did a downgrade.
> 
> http://postcards.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/08/31/time-warner-cable/


That article is four months old. Aside from that, how does it relate to DirecTV?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> That article is four months old. Aside from that, how does it relate to DirecTV?


Good question, I also was wondering about the DirecTV connection.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

What stuck out to me was the line about the Start Over feature. The broadcasters said they could only implement it if ff/rew was disabled? 

I hope that sort of nonsense doesn't spread to other providers_!_


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Servo said:


> I hope that sort of nonsense doesn't spread to other providers!


Other providers... that don't have any sort of comparable feature? I don't understand what you're getting at. Are you familiar with what Start Over actually does?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Other providers... that don't have any sort of comparable feature? I don't understand what you're getting at. Are you familiar with what Start Over actually does?


Well I'm assuming (uh oh) that it allows anyone to start a program over at the beginning even if they don't have a DVR. What it does isn't important, what's important is it's a feature that could do more, but won't because "the broadcasters" want you to watch their commercials.

How long until ff/rew is disabled on your DVR because you're not watching enough commercials? Hopefully never.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> That article is four months old. Aside from that, how does it relate to DirecTV?


Just to show Directv is not the only provider with software problems or features people don't like. Not as a slam on TW


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This really isn't DIRECTV-related, and I'm moving it to the Tech Talk forum.


----------

